# udev, evdev, wacom und die xf86-Treiber, wer macht was?

## stretchdude

Hallo.

Ich kämpfe grad mal wieder damit mein Wacom-Bamboo zum funktionieren zu bewegen. Seit dem ich mal vor ein paar Monaten (oder sind es schon Jahre?) den xorg-server aktualisiert habe und die normalen linuxwacom-Treiber gegen diese xf86-evdev-, und xf86-wacom-Treiber ausgetauscht wurden, funktioniert es nicht mehr. Vorher liefs ohne großen Einrichtungsaufwand. Da ich das Teil (Bamboo MTE-450A) nicht wirklich oft benötige kann ich das verkraften, aber manchmal packt mich dann doch der Ehrgeiz. Einfach  Windows zu booten ist ja auch nicht befriedigend. So jetzt, also mein Problem: Das Tablet an sich funktioneriert zwar und als Mausersatz taugt es schon mal. Nachdem ich Gestern den ganzen Tag (erfolgreich) damit verbracht habe die Steuerung auf einen Monitor zu verbannen stellte sich leider herraus, dass die Drucksensitivität nicht mehr läuft. Angefangen hatte meine Queste übrigens damit, dass ich eben Diese in Gimp zum Leben erwecken konnte. Leider sind mir die genauen Zusammenhänge der im Titel genannten Komponenten ein wenig schleierhaft. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, oder wenigsten so weit klarheit schaffen, dass ich weiß durch welchen Teil der  Dokus ich mich wühlen muss. Anlesen  oder Überfliegen reicht offensichtlich nicht ja...

1. Ich verwende den nvidia-Treiber auf zwei Monitoren mit ungleicher Auflösung. Modus ist Xinerama

1.1 scheinbar nötig für diese Tablet-nur-auf-einem-Monitor-Sache? Jedenfalls gings nicht ohne.

1.2 Zusätzlich musste ich einen kleinen Patch für GTK+ basteln, weil mein Stylus sonst auf der Zeichenfläche (und nur da, Problem scheint bekannt zu sein) einen Offset nach rechts hatte.

2. In der make.conf ist INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom" gesetzt. 

2.1 Woher weiß ich, dass der Kernel den wacom benutzt und das nicht durch evdev erledigen lässt? 

2.2 Oder wäre evdev sogar die besserer Wahl? 

2.3 Wo könnte ich das konfigurieren? Meine udev-Konfiguration in xorg.conf.d funktioniert nur für den xf86-wacom richtig?

3. udev ist in der Version 171-r1 installiert. Früher hatte ich mal (mindestens) ein device /dev/input/wacom. Das fehlte, konnte ich aber durch die udev-Regel KERNEL=="event*", ATTRS{idVendor}=="056a", NAME="input/%k", SYMLINK+="input/wacom" erzeugen. 

3.1 Mir ist nicht klar woher diese Devices kommen und wer udev sagt wie sie heißen sollen und welche Links erzeugt werden müssen. Die Rules in /etc/udev geben das nicht her.

3.2 Scheinbar erzeugt diese Regel zwar den Link, aber  ohne die vom Gimp erwartete Funktion (siehe 4.)

4. Die Spitze des Eisbergs, also wo man das Problem eigentlich bemerkt, ist in Gimp. Da hatte ich ja wie gesagt gestern erfolgreich bei Einstellungen->Erweiterte Eingabegeräte meine ganze Stylus, Eraser und so weiter konfiguriert.

4.1 Jetzt erhalte ich die Meldung "Keine erweiterten Eingabegeräte vorhanden" warum? 

4.2 Hängt das mit dem Link auf das Wacom-Device im /dev/input zusammen? Warum reicht der Link nicht? Fehlen Rechte?

4.3 Was muss ich machen, damit wieder Druckempfindlichkeit beim Stylus habe. Dass es möglich ist, habe ich ja selbst gesehen. Nur da war ich noch auf beiden Monitoren unterwegs, was das Zeichnen quasi unmöglich macht.

Noch ein paar allgemeine Versionsinfos: xorg-server-1.10.2, nvidia-drivers-270.41.06, xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0,  xf86-input-wacom-0.11.0, udev-171-r1, linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5

Vielleicht hat ja jemand die Ausdauer meinen Monsterpost zu lesen  :Wink: 

mfG,

Ben

----------

## stretchdude

oha,

Ist meine Frage zu verzwickt? Hab ich zu viel geschwafelt? oder weiß einfach niemand Rat? Ich wäre auch für Teillösungen/Antworten oder Mutmaßungen dankbar  :Wink: 

Mittlerweile bin ich auch überzeugt, dass evdev immer benutzt wird. Ich hatte die Wacom-Konfiguration aus xorg.conf.d rausgelöscht und das verhalten war unverändert...

Gruß,

Ben

----------

## bas89

Hast du dich denn hier auch mal durchgearbeitet?

http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Main_Page

----------

## MarcenX

1. Der Wacom-Treiber unterstützt woll kein Multi-Monitor. http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Dual_and_Multi-Monitor_Set_Up#Coordinate_Transformation_Matrix

1.2 Was meinst du genau da mit? 

Bei mir war mal das der Cursor immer in die obere Ecke gehüpft ist. Da hat es geholfen die  

```
Option "KeepShape" "off"
```

 in der xorg.conf eintragen.

2. Bei mir ist keine udev-rules drauf und es geht auch. Das Kernel-Modul brauchst du schon, bei xf86-input-wacom Treiber.

2.3 Deine Einstellungen für X kannst du unter 

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/52-wacom.conf
```

 schreiben. Beispielconfig

3. Die Udev-Rules kommt vom wacom-Treiber selber. Wie ob den schon gesagt wird nicht gebraucht.

4 Das muss unter Gimp eingestellt werden. Unter Bearbeiten --> Einstellungen --> Eingabegeräte --> Erweitere Eingabegeräte konfigurieren ...

```
Gerät sylus   Modus: Bildschirm

Gerät eraser  Modus: Bildschirm

Gerät cursor  Modus: Bildschirm

Gerät pad     Modus: Deaktiviert
```

Und meist auch bei anderen Programmen.

4.1 Einfach mal den Gimp Ordner löschen.

Deutsche gentoo wiki

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *stretchdude wrote:*   

> 2.1 Woher weiß ich, dass der Kernel den wacom benutzt und das nicht durch evdev erledigen lässt? 
> 
> 2.2 Oder wäre evdev sogar die besserer Wahl? 
> 
> 2.3 Wo könnte ich das konfigurieren? Meine udev-Konfiguration in xorg.conf.d funktioniert nur für den xf86-wacom richtig?

 

Bist du sicher, dass du nicht den X-Server meinst? Der ist es nämlich, der sich zwischen den Eingabetreibern entscheiden muss.

Welches Modul da letztlich verwendet wird kannst du der /var/log/Xorg.0.log entnehmen.

Bei mir finden sich da so Zeilen, wie zum Beispiel:

```
[    23.639] (II) Using input driver 'wacom' for 'Wacom BambooPT 2FG 4x5 Pen eraser'

[    23.639] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so
```

Normalerweise funktioniert dies auch. Evdev habe ich eigentlich bisher nicht benötigt.

----------

## stretchdude

Hallo,

Nnaja das meiste davon hab ich schon ausprobiert. Mit dem Patch meine ich, dass ich 6 Zeilen C-Code in die GTK+-Lib einfügen musste, damit mein Cursor im Gimp auch da angezeigt wird wo der Mauspfeil sich befindet. Das macht mir, denke ich auch alles keine Probleme. 

Ich bin ja eigentlich davon überzeugt, dass mein Problem gelöst wäre, wenn ich in Gimp diese erweiterten Eingabegeräte konfigurieren KÖNNTE. Aber leider scheint der Gimp mein Wacom eben nicht als erweitertes Eingabegerät zu erkennen. Diese ganzen Maus-Sachen funtkionieren wunderbar. Ich habe nur keine Druckempfindlichkeit. Und das sie grundsätzlich funktioniert hatte ich ja schon mal laufen (unveränderte HW, gleicher Kernel, gleiche Xorg-Version, andere Konfiguration=> Druckempfindlich aber über beide Monitore gleichzeitig. Das mit den Monitoren kann ich wieder abschalten, nur leider bekomme ich davon meine Druckempfindlichkeit nicht wieder). Vielleicht lässt es sich auf eine Frage zusammenreduzieren: Was muss ich machen, damit (z.B.) der Gimp mein Wacom als erweitertes Eingabegerät erkennt?

Also das X den wacom-Treiber benutzt, bin ich inzwischen ziemlich sicher. Nachdem ich in der evdev-Konfig (/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf) den wacom-Teil wegkommentiert habe, finde ich auch eine entsprechende Zeile in der Xorg.0.log. Evdev benutze ich für Maus, Tastatur, Controllpad usw. Ich wäre aber bereit, dass rauszuwerfen, wenns daran liegen sollte.

```

[  5176.859] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo (/dev/input/mouse1)

[  5176.859] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  5176.860] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom Bamboo (/dev/input/event8)

[  5176.860] (**) Wacom Bamboo: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"

[  5176.860] (**) Wacom Bamboo: Applying InputClass "Stylus"

[  5176.860] (II) LoadModule: "wacom"

[  5176.860] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so

[  5176.865] (II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  5176.865]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 0.11.0

[  5176.865]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  5176.865]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 12.2

[  5176.865] (II) Using input driver 'wacom' for 'Wacom Bamboo'

[  5176.865] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so

[  5176.865] (**) Wacom Bamboo: always reports core events

[  5176.865] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"

[  5176.890] (II) Wacom Bamboo: type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.

[  5176.890] (II) Wacom Bamboo: other types will be automatically added.

[  5176.890] (**) Option "Mode" "Absolute"

[  5176.890] (**) Option "PressCurve" "0, 5, 95, 100"

[  5176.890] (**) Option "Threshold" "50"

[  5176.890] (**) Option "TPCButton" "on"

[  5176.890] (**) Option "Button1" "1"

[  5176.890] (**) Option "Button3" "3"

[  5176.890] (--) Wacom Bamboo stylus: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=100000 resY=100000  tilt=disabled

[  5176.890] (II) Wacom Bamboo stylus: hotplugging dependent devices.

[  5176.890] (II) Wacom Bamboo stylus: hotplugging completed.

[  5177.020] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.2/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input8/event8"

[  5177.020] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo stylus" (type: STYLUS)

[  5177.020] (**) Wacom Bamboo stylus: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  5177.020] (**) Wacom Bamboo stylus: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  5177.020] (**) Wacom Bamboo stylus: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  5177.020] (**) Wacom Bamboo stylus: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  5177.250] (**) Wacom Bamboo eraser: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"

[  5177.250] (**) Wacom Bamboo eraser: Applying InputClass "Stylus"

[  5177.250] (**) Wacom Bamboo eraser: Applying InputClass "Wacom Bamboo eraser options"

[  5177.250] (II) Using input driver 'wacom' for 'Wacom Bamboo eraser'

[  5177.250] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so

[  5177.250] (**) Wacom Bamboo eraser: always reports core events

[  5177.250] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"

[  5177.370] (**) Option "Mode" "Absolute"

[  5177.370] (**) Option "PressCurve" "5,0,100,95"

[  5177.370] (**) Option "Threshold" "30"

[  5177.370] (**) Option "TPCButton" "on"

[  5177.370] (**) Option "Button1" "1"

[  5177.370] (**) Option "Button3" "3"

[  5177.370] (--) Wacom Bamboo eraser: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=100000 resY=100000  tilt=disabled

[  5177.450] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.2/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input8/event8"

[  5177.450] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo eraser" (type: ERASER)

[  5177.450] (**) Wacom Bamboo eraser: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  5177.450] (**) Wacom Bamboo eraser: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  5177.450] (**) Wacom Bamboo eraser: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  5177.450] (**) Wacom Bamboo eraser: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  5177.450] (**) Wacom Bamboo cursor: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"

[  5177.450] (**) Wacom Bamboo cursor: Applying InputClass "Stylus"

[  5177.450] (**) Wacom Bamboo cursor: Applying InputClass "Wacom Bamboo cursor options"

[  5177.450] (II) Using input driver 'wacom' for 'Wacom Bamboo cursor'

[  5177.450] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so

[  5177.450] (**) Wacom Bamboo cursor: always reports core events

[  5177.450] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"

[  5177.530] (**) Option "Mode" "Absolute"

[  5177.530] (**) Option "PressCurve" "0, 5, 95, 100"

[  5177.530] (**) Option "Threshold" "50"

[  5177.530] (**) Option "TPCButton" "on"

[  5177.530] (**) Option "Button1" "1"

[  5177.530] (**) Option "Button3" "3"

[  5177.530] (--) Wacom Bamboo cursor: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=100000 resY=100000  tilt=disabled

[  5177.610] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.2/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input8/event8"

[  5177.610] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo cursor" (type: CURSOR)

[  5177.610] (**) Wacom Bamboo cursor: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  5177.610] (**) Wacom Bamboo cursor: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  5177.610] (**) Wacom Bamboo cursor: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  5177.610] (**) Wacom Bamboo cursor: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  5177.610] (**) Wacom Bamboo pad: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"

[  5177.610] (**) Wacom Bamboo pad: Applying InputClass "Stylus"

[  5177.610] (**) Wacom Bamboo pad: Applying InputClass "Wacom Bamboo pad options"

[  5177.610] (II) Using input driver 'wacom' for 'Wacom Bamboo pad'

[  5177.610] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so

[  5177.610] (**) Wacom Bamboo pad: always reports core events

[  5177.610] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"

[  5177.690] (**) Option "Mode" "Relative"

[  5177.690] (**) Option "PressCurve" "0, 5, 95, 100"

[  5177.690] (**) Option "Threshold" "50"

[  5177.690] (**) Option "TPCButton" "on"

[  5177.690] (**) Option "Button1" "1"

[  5177.690] (**) Option "Button3" "3"

[  5177.690] (--) Wacom Bamboo pad: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=100000 resY=100000  tilt=disabled

[  5177.770] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.2/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input8/event8"

[  5177.770] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo pad" (type: PAD)

[  5177.770] (**) Wacom Bamboo pad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  5177.770] (**) Wacom Bamboo pad: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  5177.770] (**) Wacom Bamboo pad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  5177.770] (**) Wacom Bamboo pad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

```

Kann daran jemand vielleicht erkennen, was nicht richtig läuft? 

Gruß,

Ben

----------

## MarcenX

Unter Eingabegeräte konfigurieren kommst du nicht die 4 Geräte einrichten, wo zwischen den Modus wechsle kannst. Weil sie nicht da sind, richtig?

Was gibt 

```
xinput --list
```

 aus?

Hast du den Gimp Ordner mal umbenannt und dann Gimp neu gestartet? Ist dann die Einstellung wieder da?

Wenn du doch den Modus wechseln kannst mal auf Bildschierm, hast ja Absolute eingestellt.

Dann mit dein Stift auf das Pinsel-Symbol gehen dann unten auf Pinseldynamik und bei Druck Deckkraft ein Haken setzen.

Meine Xorg.log sieht auch so aus. Da geht alles so weit.

----------

## Josef.95

 *stretchdude wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Also das X den wacom-Treiber benutzt, bin ich inzwischen ziemlich sicher. Nachdem ich in der evdev-Konfig (/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf) den wacom-Teil wegkommentiert habe, finde ich auch eine entsprechende Zeile in der Xorg.0.log. Evdev benutze ich für Maus, Tastatur, Controllpad usw. Ich wäre aber bereit, dass rauszuwerfen, wenns daran liegen sollte.
> 
> ...

 

Nur ein kurzer Einspruch:

Dateien unter /usr/ zu editieren ist keine gute Idee da sie beim nächsten Update (hier vom xorg-server Package) wieder überschrieben werden.

Wenn die Defaults aus /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf so nicht passen dann erstelle dir selbst eine passende Konfiguration unter /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

Siehe hierzu zb auch im Xorg-server 1.8 Upgrade Guide

----------

## stretchdude

Hallo.

@Marcen: Ich kann es im Gimp nicht einstellen, weil der gimp keine erweiterten Eingabegeräte findet. Pinseldynamik ist auch Konfiguriert.

Ich habe das Gimpverzeichnis (unter ~/.gimp-2.6) komplett gelöscht und Gimp neu installiert: Keine Besserung.

@Josef: Danke für den Hinweis. Das werde ich dann wohl mal Aufräumen. Aber ich denke mein Problem wird es leider nicht lösen.

```

~$# xinput --list

⎡ Virtual core pointer                          id=2    [master pointer  (3)]

⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Razer Razer Lachesis                      id=9    [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo stylus                       id=13   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo eraser                       id=14   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo cursor                       id=15   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎜   ↳ Wacom Bamboo pad                          id=16   [slave  pointer  (2)]

⎣ Virtual core keyboard                         id=3    [master keyboard (2)]

    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard               id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=6    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Power Button                              id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Sleep Button                              id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Razer Razer Lachesis                      id=10   [slave  keyboard (3)]

    ↳ Logitech HID compliant keyboard           id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)]                                                                                                                                        

    ↳ Logitech HID compliant keyboard           id=12   [slave  keyboard (3)]   

```

Da sind sie alle. Es muss also was mit irgendeiner Konfiguration zu tun haben.

Gruß,

Ben

----------

## stretchdude

Hallo,

neue Erkenntnisse meinerseits:

1. evdev ist nicht (mehr) beteiligt. Wenn ich den xf86-input-evdev deinstalliere, kann ich nur noch das Wacom-Table als Maus benutzen. Normale Maus und Tastatur sind dann (in X) tot.

2. wenn ich den Stift auf das Table drücke und xinput --list --long ausführe bekomme ich unter anderem folgende Ausgabe:

```

 Detail for Valuator 2:

                  Label: Abs Pressure

                  Range: 0.000000 - 2048.000000

                  Resolution: 1 units/m

                  Mode: absolute

                  Current value: 1469.000000

```

Der wert für Current value verändert sich je nachdem wie fest ich den Stift aufdrücke. Soweit funtktioniert es also schon. 

3. In der Xorg.0.log steht sogar:

[  3089.200] (--) Wacom Bamboo stylus: Wacom USB Bamboo tablet maxX=14760 maxY=9225 maxZ=511 resX=100000 resY=100000  tilt=disabled

[  3089.200] (II) Wacom Bamboo stylus: hotplugging dependent devices.

[  3089.200] (II) Wacom Bamboo stylus: hotplugging completed.

[  3089.360] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.2/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input8/event8"

[  3089.360] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Bamboo stylus" (type: STYLUS)

[  3089.360] (**) Wacom Bamboo stylus: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  3089.360] (**) Wacom Bamboo stylus: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  3089.360] (**) Wacom Bamboo stylus: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

Ich verstehe also wirklich nicht, warum der Gimp das nicht als solches erkennt...

Ist nicht vielleicht ein Gimp/GTK-Experte unter uns?

Grüße,

Ben

----------

## TheSmallOne

Du schreibst:

 *stretchdude wrote:*   

> 4.1 Jetzt erhalte ich die Meldung "Keine erweiterten Eingabegeräte vorhanden" warum? 

 

Wo genau erscheint diese Meldung? Kann ich mir gerade nicht vorstellen. Kannst du evtl. mal einen Screenshot machen?

Was steht denn bei dir in der Datei: .gimp-2.6/devicerc

----------

## stretchdude

Hallo,

diese Datei gibts bei mir nicht. sollte die in meinem home liegen? Das Verzeichnis ist da, die Datei fehlt. Ein Spur...?!

```

ben@computer ~/.gimp-2.6 $ ls -a

.   brushes  controllerrc  dockrc   fonts            gfig    gimprc          gradients  interpreters  menurc   palettes    patterns  pluginrc   scripts    templaterc  themerc  tmp           toolrc

..  colorrc  curves        environ  fractalexplorer  gflare  gimpressionist  gtkrc      levels        modules  parasiterc  plug-ins  profilerc  sessionrc  templates   themes   tool-options  unitrc

```

Diese Meldung kommt wenn ich im Gimp im Menü Bearbeiten->(neues Fenster)Einstellungen->Eingabegeräte->Erweiter Eingabegeräte konfigurieren... Normalerweise geht dann ein Fenster auf wo man das alles Konfigurieren kann. Bei mir kommt die Meldung.

klicke. Screenshot kann ich machen, aber entweder bin ich grad zu blöd hier nen Button für sowas zu finden, oder ich muss mir erstmal irgendwo ein Konto anlegen und dann darauf verlinken. Wenns hilft mache ich das heute abend. Bin im Moment ein bisschen im Stress...

Güße,

Ben

[EDIT] http://www.flickr.com/photos/65693252@N07/5982612696/ so da ist auch der screenshot. Ich hoffe das Funktioniert.

----------

## MarcenX

Zumindest deine Maus und Tastatur sollten angezeigt werden.

Die devicerc macht bei mir kein unterschied, ob sie im Ordner ist oder nicht, wird immer alles erkannt.

Es wird auch keine neue von Gimp generiert wenn sie nicht da ist, bei ein neu Start von Gimp.

----------

